# Need Help Identifying Quttro



## JEJ88 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi, this is my first post here and I just recently stumbled across quattros a couple of weeks ago while just browsing through cars.
I saw an Audi Quattro my moms coworker had and it looked very identical to ur-quattros but I'm not so sure which quattro it is and im hoping you guys can help me identify it.
It was grey with a black spoiler, five speed and he claimed it was a 82(but doesnt make very much sense because they started selling in 83. maybe they were the ones produced for early shipment), It looked exactly like this quattro (the paint was worn like ever car in the sun overtime), but im not sure what quattro this may be. I know its not a sport, but im unsure if its a urquattro or coupe. 
So all the information on the car is the paint, anyone know if its a coupe gt
here are the photos of the quattro that looks exactly like it
















One last thing I would like to know are the differences between the coupe quattro and urquattro. Different wheel base, engine? if any at all? 
Thanks.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello!
The engine in an urquattro is a 5 cylinder Turbo with 10 or 20 valves per cylinder. The 20v 2.2 liter has 220 HP, the 10v was available in two versions: 2.1 liter (2144 ccm) from 1980 to 1986 and a 2.2 liter (2226 ccm) from 1986 to 1988. Those specs are as far as I know for Europe, perhaps it was a different deal in the states.
The coupe quattro was available with only non-turbo engines.
Secondly, dhe differences you can see between an urq and a coupe quattro are: different front bumper and wide fenders on an urq. Check for a post above this one (sticky) in which there are pics of both of them.
Edit: here is the topic: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2472653 
Enjoy! 


_Modified by urquattro83 at 5:29 AM 11-4-2006_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

We only got 160hp with the 10v that hit the states


----------



## JEJ88 (Nov 3, 2006)

ah thanks, it appears that the coupe quattros have black plastic bumpers where the urquattros do not. well thats how i can tell them apart in the photos in the other thread. 
i was asking because i was considering buying the quattro thinking it was a urquattro. But if its a coupe im not sure if its worth buying anymore. Is there only difference between the urquattro and quattro the turbo option? Do they both have the same 4wd/2.1l aside from the turbo difference?
Thanks


_Modified by JEJ88 at 12:30 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (JEJ88)*

The ur quattro you spotted might have really been an '82.
Audi didn't officially start importing the ur quattro until 1983, but some dealers brought them in earlier.
There are quite a few '82's here in the stated becuase of it.
With the US market, we only reeceived the urq quattro (with the turbo, and AWD) and the coupe GT with no turbo, and front wheel drive.
Later on in the later we then received the coupe quattro, with the 20v non-turbo ening, and AWD.
It's hard to confuse the tow cars visually, as they are quite different.
See the below photo.

1990 coupe quattro.








1985 US spec. ur quattro








1985 Coupe GT (note the simularity with the ur quattro, but the lack of flared fenders)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_We only got 160hp with the 10v that hit the states









Yes, we only received the WX engine in the urq.
Europe went with the WR, and then the MB with a water cooled turbo, dual knock sensors, hydraulic tappets, and higher compression.
The 5000 turbo here in the states was upgraded in '86-87 with the MC, which is very simular to the MB.


----------



## JEJ88 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

ah thanks now i spot the big differences. one last final question... were there any coupe quattros produced and sold in the usa before 1985? 
well thanks for the help, hopefully the car is a real urquattro i would real like to have a chance to own a great part of automotive history.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (JEJ88)*

No Coupe quattros were made before 1985 (except any odd prototype), and none were sold in USA at all.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_No Coupe quattros were made before 1985 (except any odd prototype), and none were sold in USA at all.

At least the type 85 series, we received the b3.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_At least the type 85 series, we received the b3.

I know, but we werent talking about the bars of soap here


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
bars of soap here


----------

